# Harley and Rosie



## blinknsnowbunny (Sep 12, 2011)

I've only put up one pic of the new fids so far so here are some more 

They're so sweet  Harley loves to chew EVERYTHING including my hair and mimic an upside-down batman. Rosie is a champion flyer but she doesn't usually being cuddled - if you pat her she squeals and tries to nip your fingers hehe


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

So pretty! How old are they again?? Looks like Harley is a cinnamon.. and um.. Rosie just might be a Roscoe. lol Looks like there are some pearls fading on the wings.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

They're so sweet! Love that big cage in the background in the first picture. Is that their cage? It's huge!


----------



## blinknsnowbunny (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks  they're around 8 or 9 weeks old I think. We thought Harley was a cinnamon and someone said that Rosie appeared to be a Pearl Pied. What is a Roscoe?? She does seem to have pearls on her wings.

and yes, that is their cage. It is huge, isn't it?! We ordered it online and even though we checked the dimensions, it seemed much bigger when it arrived and we put it together! I figure it's better to have too much room than not enough though


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

lol I meant Roscoe as in a boy.. instead of Rosie a girl. I'm not positive but I think he's a boy.


----------



## blinknsnowbunny (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh haha! Wow, really?! We were almost certain it was a girl personality-wise. She (he?) screeches and squeals and nips at you, whereas Harley is totally chilled out and happy to be cuddled. We actually thought they both may be girls but neither myself or my bf have had cockatiels before and it's so hard to tell anyway. What makes you think Rosies s Roscoe?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Because he appears to be losing his pearls.. there seem to be some pearls that are faded. This is normal for a male pearl. Females keep their pearls. If this is the case then he most likely has already gone through at least one molt.. so I'd guess him to be about one year or more. This is just a guess though on the age. Others will be on to confirm. The other very well could be a boy cinnamon if he acts like that. I can't tell if the other's a boy too or not.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh! There so cute!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous! They both look quite young to me...it could be an incomplete pearl pattern and could possibly still be a female. On a recent thread however Srtiels said that most cases of incomplete pearling are male, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=24304&highlight=incomplete+pearl but there have been females on this forum with incomplete pearling, even Lperry82's female Dumpling lost her pearls and then molted them back again


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous 

My dumpling is weird ha ha


----------



## blinknsnowbunny (Sep 12, 2011)

They're definitely somewhere between 8-10 weeks old. We went to visit them a few weeks before we bought them and Rosie (Roscoe?) was still growing her first feathers.

I guess the only sure way to tell whether they're m/f is when they lay an egg...or a DNA test.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Cutester  What sweetiepies


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

They look very young to me! And they are GORGEOUS!  makes me clucky for another baby 
I can speak from personal experience that not all girls lay eggs. Scout is almost 2 and a half and has never laid an egg or been nesty *touch wood*.
There are other signs to help determine gender but they are still sooo young it will take some time. The males usually start to whistle/mimic early on (but not this early!) and they beak bang, strut around doing their heart wings. The girls usually just have the one 'chirp' in their vocabulary. A DNA test would be a good idea if you don't want to wait it out 

My girl is the cuddle monster now whereas Dex was most cuddly when they were babies. People too often say boys make better companions but in my opinion it is the girls <3 Dex can bite quite hard when he is cranky where as Scout just kind of 'pokes' with her beak gently to show her displeasure.
Their baby personalities can be polar opposites of their grown up personalities!


----------



## blinknsnowbunny (Sep 12, 2011)

Very interesting indeed  well Harley rarely bites but if he (she?) does it hurts more than Rosie's, which is just a lil nip. 

They both make similar noises at the moment (a combination of 2-3 different calls, one which sounds like a little squeal) but maybe it's because they're still so young. 

Going to book them in at the vet this week so I'll ask about the cost of a DNA test.

It's exciting but frustrating because it's hard to name them when you don't know what they are


----------



## blinknsnowbunny (Sep 12, 2011)

oh and your tiels are so cute  I love the name Scout. Is Dexter named after the TV show?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Is your vet a certified avian vet? I know that sometimes an experienced person can tell the gender by feeling the bones in the front lower abdomen. Male and female have a different structure. My first chick was a girl and she was very vocal with chirps/whistling, but she also was good at mimicking dad. My second chick was a boy and was very quiet. 3rd chick is a boy and very vocal much like my first. 4th chick is a girl and extremely quiet. lol I'm waiting very impatiently for the day one of them actually spits out a word though!


----------



## blinknsnowbunny (Sep 12, 2011)

We haven't been to the vet yet but our local has an avian certified vet, yes. I want to book them in for a general checkup and to introduce them to the vet cos I think it's a good idea but my boyfriend thinks vets are, like hospitals, full of disease and is worried they might catch something. I think the benefit from checkup and general advice would outweigh the chances of them catching something. 

Hehe yes tiels don't seem to be talkers like budgies


----------

